# Random [very] New Guy Here



## freyyr (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been in my High School's theatre department for just under a year now. I got involved last year when they called out for tech help for a musical. I figured, what the hell? I went to one of there rehearsals. I ended up as that production's stage manager. I've since SMed another musical and a one-act play, as well as miscellaneous design and lighting. I more or less rule the small, informal tech department now. (I'd like to expand it into a stagecraft class for next year, but we never get enough signups and the school always drops the course... maybe something extracurricular?)

Saw this forum and just thought I'd drop in.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth! Where in this great big world are you? Perhaps someone can suggest a theater nearby for you to volunteer at and learn some new things. Community theaters usually love to have energetic students help out who have the right attitude and are eager to learn new things. 

The Search function is your friend!


----------



## freyyr (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome! I live in a small isolated town in British Columbia called Powell River. Surprisingly, we have two theatres - the one owned and operated by the local Rec complex, and the one owned by the school board at the high school (usually rented out to other events). For its size, this town is pretty big on the arts - we host an international choral festival called Kathaumixw as well as an annual music and fine arts festival, a film festival, and several miscellaneous folk festivals. The focus is typically on music.

Our high school has a decent music department, with about 80-100 students enrolled. This April we're headed to Cuba as a band. The drama department also does a musical annually, usually in coordination with the music department.

There is a community theatre group (The Far Off Broadway Theatre Company) which typically does two musicals annually. For their summer show they're doing Chicago. I contacted the director a few days ago and I'll be doing something for the production - not quite sure what yet.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm from Seattle. Although I've seen Powell River from a ship although I've never been there. Well I can't help you find any other nearby theaters obviously but it sounds like you are on a good path to get connected with the local community. We've got another CB member named Ben aka thebikingtechie who lives across the pond from you in Courtenay.


----------

